# The 2015 White House Conference on Aging



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

Issues to be discussed at the 2015 White House Conference on aging will be the security of seniors in their old age, medicare, social security, Elder Justice Act (part of the Affordable Care Act), etc.  http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Polit...f_for_White_HouseConference_on_Aging_2015.htm


----------

